# [SOLVED] Just bought a Zalman CNPS9500 LED...



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

...but thats as far as it goes. The damned thing didnt come with the fixing kit for me Q6600. It aint new either. Any ideas how or where I could get one of these kits?


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Just bought a Zalman CNPS9500 LED...*

Just a thought: (assuming by "fixing" you mean installing) I've seen vendors that sell mounting brackets and other parts according to what kind of cpu socket you have. Although the specific website names escape me right now (I'm at work), you might want to try sites like newegg and cooler guys under fan accessories. Googling it might also produce other vendors. I just bought a Zalman CNPS9500A LED for my HP Pavilion Q6600 and will be installing it within 2 weeks. Hope this helps. - moto


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Just bought a Zalman CNPS9500 LED...*



moto said:


> Just a thought: (assuming by "fixing" you mean installing) I've seen vendors that sell mounting brackets and other parts according to what kind of cpu socket you have. Although the specific website names escape me right now (I'm at work), you might want to try sites like newegg and cooler guys under fan accessories. Googling it might also produce other vendors. I just bought a Zalman CNPS9500A LED for my HP Pavilion Q6600 and will be installing it within 2 weeks. Hope this helps. - moto


I should have closed this thread. I sorted it with an e-mail to QuietPC in the end, whom sent me a free mounting kit. No questions asked. Thanks for the help though.


----------

